# cd audio a scatti con mplayer [RISOLTO]

## lucapost

ho provato ad ascoltare i cdaudio con mplayer, solo che si sente tutto a scatti. Questo è un esempio di output:

```
jarod ~ # mplayer cdda://

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 (Family: 15, Model: 72, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Creating config file: /root/.mplayer/config

Playing cdda://.

Found audio CD with 13 tracks.

Track 1

rawaudio file format detected.

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 1411.2 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 176400->176400)

Selected audio codec: [pcm] afm: pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Video: no video

Starting playback...

A:   6.7 (06.6) of 3314.1 (55:14.1) 63.8% 
```

Quando scatta posso dirvi che si blocca l'ultima percentuale...

Queste sono le USE di mplayer:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_pre20070321-r4  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac alsa cddb cdparanoia dvd dvdnav dvdread encode gif gtk iconv jpeg mmx mmxext mp3 opengl png real sse sse2 truetype unicode v4l v4l2 xinerama xvid -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -amr -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -mad -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -oss -pnm -quicktime -radio -rar -rtc -samba -sdl -speex -srt (-svga) -tga -theora -tivo (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xv -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Ne ho forse dimenticata qualcuna?

[OT]

è meglio che apro un'altro thread?

[/OT]

ps: non ho tutti i cd rovinati!

----------

## lavish

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> è meglio che apro un'altro thread?
> 
> [/OT]

 

Direi proprio di si'  :Wink: 

Thread splittato da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-492417.html

----------

## misterwine

Il problema te lo da solo mplayer? Hai provato ad ascoltare un cd audio con un altro programma? Per esempio media-sound/cdcd (dico questo perchè tempo fa lo usavo). Le use mi sembrano ok, anche per fare una prova IMHO toglierei quelle specifiche della cpu tipo mmxext (non so se può dare qualche info attivare la use cpudetection)

----------

## lucapost

Attivando la USE="cpudetection" e disattivando USE="-mmx -sse -sse2 -mmxext", cambia ben poco. Infatti la USE="cpudetection" ma attiva tutti i vari supporti al processore.

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ mplayer cdda://

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 (Family: 15, Model: 72, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled with runtime CPU detection.

Playing cdda://.

Found audio CD with 13 tracks.

Track 1

rawaudio file format detected.

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 1411.2 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 176400->176400)

Selected audio codec: [pcm] afm: pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Video: no video

Starting playback...

A:   4.7 (04.6) of 3314.1 (55:14.1) 63.5% 
```

I cd li sento benissimo con cdplay.

----------

## lucapost

qualcuno può provare ad ascoltare un cd audio e se funziona tutto postarmi le USE di mplayer?

----------

## Onip

a me fa come te, però utilizzando audacious di solito non l'avevo mai notato....

magari c'è qualche parametro di configurazione da impostare per bene, hai dato una letta al man?

ah le mie USE per mplayer sono queste

```
-3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext X aac aalib alsa -altivec amr -arts -bidi -bindist bl cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug dga directfb -doc dts -dv dvb dvd dvdread -enca encode -esd fbcon -ggi gif gtk iconv -ipv6 -jack -joystick jpeg libcaca -lirc live -livecd -lzo mad -matrox mmx mmxext musepack -nas openal opengl -oss png -real rtc samba sdl -speex sse sse2 svga tga theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs x264 xanim -xinerama xv xvid xvmc
```

----------

## lucapost

Ho risolto, basta aggiungere la USE="cdio" a mplayer:

```
 ~/> emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824  USE="X a52 aac alsa cddb cdio cdparanoia dvd encode gif gtk iconv jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl png quicktime real sse sse2 truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -oss -pnm -pvr -radio -rar -rtc -samba -sdl -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -tivo (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xv -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -i810 -mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB 
```

 :Cool: 

----------

## bandreabis

Certo che leggere i cd audio con linux è una lagna incredibile, ci mette un fracco di tempo gracchiando per riconoscerlo e poi per leggerlo.... non mi fido mica di tutti quei crak crak!

----------

